
Vim Adventures - DanielRibeiro
http://vim-adventures.com
======
johncoltrane
Hahaha… Vim adventures again.

People, if you are curious about Vim, just run the command below if you are on
any UNIX-y machine:

    
    
        $ vimtutor
    

That's _really_ all you need. If you don't have Vim installed, just install it
and run vimtutor anyway.

Once you have got the basics right, no bullshit payware game or online
drillings or online interactive tutorials will help you improve your skills.
Only your accumulated experience, curiosity and willingness to learn will.

~~~
rhizome31
As a long time Vim user, I also found the book Practical Vim very instructive.
Not really suitable for beginners though.

~~~
jacobparker
I'd like to second this. There is a lot to Vim and Practical Vim is an
excellent read. This book covers a lot of ground and the way it internally
references itself is excellent (great for jumping around).

Links for the lazy (non-affiliate)

<http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-vim>

[http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Vim-Thought-Pragmatic-
Progra...](http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Vim-Thought-Pragmatic-
Programmers/dp/1934356980)

The better you get at Vim the easier it is to learn more Vim.

~~~
keithpeter
For those outside the US who would like the paper version, use your local
Amazon if possible. Postage is as much as the book from Pragmatic Programmer's
site.

------
klibertp
Is there anything similar for Emacs?

Disclaimer: Now, stop, please. I know of Emacs manual, tutorial and all the
other built-in docs. Stop telling me to use them, because I won't, thank you.

I'm recently learning Emacs - I reached high proficiency in Vim and I thought
about learning it's competitor, just to feel comfortable with them both. I
like Lisps, so that's another motivation.

I had a hard time in the beginning. I was missing tabs (elscreen) and many
other features and familiar keybindings, so I installed Evil and made my own
mappings. Now I can live with Emacs, but I realized that while I learned a bit
about how Emacs works and how to script it, I completely neglected the idea of
feeling comfortable in raw Emacs! I probably could M-x and M-: my way on
Emacsen other than mine, but that's hardly the point :)

So, is there something interactive one could use to learn Emacs editing
basics?

~~~
jcrites
> Now, stop, please. I know of Emacs manual, tutorial and all the other built-
> in docs. Stop telling me to use them, because I won't, thank you.

Why not? If there are problems like they're hard to read, understand, you've
tried them and they don't match your learning style, etc., then it would be
better to say that instead. As written, this isn't very constructive since you
don't explain why you find fault with the documentation.

I would not know how to fix the problem in that documentation, if I wanted to,
or point you to documentation that doesn't have the problem, since I don't
know what the problem is.

(Note: I'm not an Emacs expert and have no knowledge of the documentation
you're referring to, or any other documentation. I'm responding primarily to
your rhetoric.)

------
chrisrhoden
"In the next few days detailed Terms and Conditions will be added to the site.
Anyone using this site will be bound by these terms and conditions."

This makes your terms and conditions (almost certainly) irrelevant. Judges
don't look favorably on asking people to sign a contract that they can't read.

------
loser777
Slightly ironic: doesn't work well with the Vimperator add-on + Firefox, as
Vimperator is going to consume the keystrokes (especially the most used ones
such as hjkl).

Great idea though (once you turn off Vimperator) :) !

~~~
ichinaski
Same here with Chrome's Vimium. Once the URL is excluded, it works fine.

~~~
H3g3m0n
Doh, I was wondering why I could only move in 'insert' mode. Guess I was
entering Vimiums insert mode rather than the game.

------
sikhnerd
Previously on hn, with some good discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3877880>

------
javert
The level of creativity here is mind-blowing.

------
jre
Really impressive. Very creative and quite polished.

~~~
gelisam
You're kidding, right?

I want to like this game; I love vim, and I agree that the premise of the game
is very creative. But the execution is vastly below average. They are using
free graphics [1], annoying sounds, and they force the user through a strict
tutorial instead of encouraging them to explore [2]. They ask for more (25$)
than the vast majority of indie games on Steam [3], all of which are a lot
more polished than this. And even then your license is only valid for six
months, something I thought was only done by MMORPGs!

[1] [http://www.lostgarden.com/2007/05/dancs-miraculously-
flexibl...](http://www.lostgarden.com/2007/05/dancs-miraculously-flexible-
game.html)

[2] [http://www.lostgarden.com/2010/01/ribbon-hero-turns-
learning...](http://www.lostgarden.com/2010/01/ribbon-hero-turns-learning-
office-into.html)

[3] <http://store.steampowered.com/genre/Indie/>

~~~
mamoswined
Yeah, I would gladly pay $10, not $25

------
ZirconCode
I remember giving my e-mail to this, the last time it came around. Didn't get
anything though.

A part from that, it's a great way to learn VIM.

------
sfaruque
First of all, awesome concept. This might just force me to stop using _nano_
all the time.

I'm curious though as to why the developer chose to limit the license to 6
months when charging a flat ~$5 per month _might_ be easier to sell?

~~~
H3g3m0n
Yeh, subscription seems silly. Might be an attempt for corporate users
training staff regularly.

------
jimmy_wobbles
As an avid Vim user, I must say this is really great! I'll show this to some
friends of mine I'm trying to get them to start using Vim...

------
dmead
i tried to go back a word with control-w and it killed the tab :(

------
vysakh0
Isn't this website there long time ago? I had given up trying it as Vimium
came in the middle but reading from other comments, I could now play in the
site going to the insert mode in Vimium.

Might be a good practice for beginners who need to make their fingers type the
Vim way.

------
jdkanani
Amazing !! Wonderful way to practice VIM.

------
Kluny
I really want to play! 25 bucks is too much. Can't it be 5 dollars instead?

------
oddshocks
What do you mean, I "don't have the x key"?!

------
manifesto
What about the folks using Dvorak keyboard??

~~~
spajus
Read here:
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_Vim_with_the_Dvorak_keyboard...](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_Vim_with_the_Dvorak_keyboard_layout)

Are there many guys using Dvorak? I only met one in my whole life.

~~~
milesf
One of the top Ruby User Groups in the world has a large number of Dvorak
users. I mimicked them and posted about it on Slashdot years ago:
[http://ask.slashdot.org/story/07/04/15/0043237/is-dvorak-
gai...](http://ask.slashdot.org/story/07/04/15/0043237/is-dvorak-gaining-
traction-among-coders)

------
andyl
Is there any way for a Vim session to span multiple monitors? Multiple
terminals? That is what I would like more than anything.

~~~
gcb0
just stretch the window and create windows in vim.

but i bet what you want is to use the system clipboard, so that you can copy
from one buffer in one window to another.

<http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/VimTip21>

